# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Axis and Allies Minis Map experiment

## NeonKnight

So, I also play on occasion the Axis and Allies Collectible Minis game, and thought "Hmmmm.....I wnder if I could make a map looking pretty good.

Here is my first attempt.

----------


## ravells

Axis and Allies was a game that screamed out for house rules to make it a little more interesting and fun. I hadn't realised that there was a minis version. The board scale and size looks very similar to Advanced Squad Leader.  If you click the link and scroll down you will be able to see the style of map they use (very similar to yours) and that may give you some more ideas. Are you aiming at making the boards geomophic?

Very nice looking boards. Maybe you should produce a bunch of them and get gameprinter to make proper cardboard mounted copies for you!

----------


## mattperry

That looks awesome!

How did you make your trees? They look great!

matt

----------


## NeonKnight

The trees were the default trees from CC3's add-on Dungeon Designer 3

----------


## armoredgear7

Looks pretty good.

I looked up some of the official maps for A&A minis and it looks like you're pretty much on par with the artwork quality already.

One thing I might suggest is finding a way to add a little more color variation to the grassy areas - they're pretty flat and solid right now.

----------


## NeonKnight

I'll do that, and post it up, right now (or then, it WAS two years ago  :Wink: ), I was just trying my hand to see how it worked.

----------


## Valor128

Very nice, It seems really good to me. (Then again what do I know)

----------


## Gabe69velasquez

To be honest the trees make me think of green popcorn, 
and the houses are too bright as though they are the only thing 
being hit by the light of a sunset.
Also it's great that you vary the grass from just a blank green screen
but the pattern is the same from hex to hex and it still makes it look artificial.
Get on Google Earth and zoom in to satellite images, printscreen, cut and paste.

----------

